
Your code is worth much, just like ideaguy/gal's idea, unless - sharemywin
... some one is willing to pay you for using it. I think this should be a corollary of ideas are worth nothing.
======
sharemywin
I'm sure I'm going to get down voted for this because you don't want to hear
it, and it plays with your world view.

I written a ton of code for side projects and never made money from the
projects, ie my code isn't worth much.

~~~
is_true
A guy started selling a widget I did to learn angularjs, he just inserted the
widget in an iframe and charged for it. He was in touch with people willing to
pay, and that is valuable.

~~~
sharemywin
not saying there aren't exceptions.

------
lastofus
To generalize, any singular component of a business is relatively worthless,
unless there exists a functional business to plug it into.

